# localized fat burners



## Marble (Dec 12, 2003)

hey i was wondering if anyone has experimented with the localized fat burners (creams, lotions, etc.)  Ive heard that they work somewhat but im a little bit short on money and dont want to blow it on something that im not 100% sure will work. also if they do, which brand works the best? if anyone has tried these out let me know of any results. thanks  hmm..


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm biased, so I won't mention our company, however:

If it "works," not only depends on your diet, but also on what your specific problem is.

If you have fat stores that are the result of A2 adrenergic receptors, then the product should have yohimbine. If it's VAT related, then it should have something else to address cortisol.

Some of them "work," but only because they are primarily diuretics, in which case the effects are temporary (anything that contains either caffeine or aminophylline as the sole active).


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Marble *_
> hey i was wondering if anyone has experimented with the localized fat burners (creams, lotions, etc.)  Ive heard that they work somewhat but im a little bit short on money and dont want to blow it on something that im not 100% sure will work. also if they do, which brand works the best? if anyone has tried these out let me know of any results. thanks  hmm..


I've used Avant's Ab-Solved with EXCELLENT results for my stomach and Lipoderm Y and Ultra for other ares with great results.

Do a search.  I have several posts on my feedback and results and others here on Avant's transdermals.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 13, 2003)

Same here. Most of my results were attributed to Lipoderm Ultra from Avantlabs as I store most fat in my thighs. Of course, with any cream a caloric deficeit is necessary.

There are plenty of board members who have tried creams, a search will bring these threads up like Jodi said


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> I'm biased, so I won't mention our company, however:
> 
> If it "works," not only depends on your diet, but also on what your specific problem is.
> ...



DANTE WON'T MENTION HIS COMPANY SO,,,In this case I will.  From members here and even a rivial Suppliment companies representative, word from those that have tried AVANTS formula said it was remarkable.  If and when I buy one of these types of products, I'll be buying Avants brand.


----------



## x_muscle (Dec 14, 2003)

is lipoderm ultra much better than lipoderm-Y?

i want to give ultra a try


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2003)

Most definately


----------



## x_muscle (Dec 14, 2003)

cool there is a coupon in bulknutrition site for lipoderm-ultra buy one get one free


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2003)

Yup take advantage of it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll definately go with Avant for this when I cut!


----------



## x_muscle (Dec 14, 2003)

i read some where that people are getting better results with ab-soved that lip-derm ultra........has anyone used both of them and can compare the results?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yup take advantage of it




Jodi I know you've answered this probably several times already but real quick......  You used and posted on Absolved being awesome correct?  Have you used this Lipoderm Ultra yet and if so what kind of results can you expect when comparing the 2.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by x_muscle *_
> cool there is a coupon in bulknutrition site for lipoderm-ultra buy one get one free




WELL I CAN'T FIND THE DAMN COUPON!!!!!  WHERE THE HECK IS THE COUPON?


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by x_muscle *_
> i read some where that people are getting better results with ab-soved that lip-derm ultra........has anyone used both of them and can compare the results?



It really depends on what the problem is. If it's VAT-related---your stomach is relatively lean, but large--then Ab-Solved likely will be of benefit.

If it's subcutaneous fat----your stomach is relatively lean, and flat, but the abs don't want to come out of hiding---LipoDerm Ultra is likely your better option.



> what kind of results can you expect when comparing the 2.



The answer to this is my response above the quote  We also have our feedback pages up on our site. Not certain how many have posted their feedback here.

I gather the coupon is around his site, somewhere. Would have to poke around myself.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 14, 2003)

WEll I'm still confused as to which is best for me.  Dante do me a huge favor and go to the "onlilne compitition journals and look at my pics and tell me which is best suited for me.  Then send me a free sample thanks brol
Oh here is the tread. MY pics are on "PAGE 2"  at the top. Not the ones I posted on page one. I posted for another member there  big guy.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21177&perpage=30&pagenumber=2


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 15, 2003)

It's hard to go by pictures along, however, given eveything that I've said and what I just saw:

Looks like your fat stores are subcutaneous, not VAT-related in nature. That is, LipoDerm Ultra is probably better suited for your needs.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

Thank you VERY much Dante.  That takes the guess work out of all this stuff.  Way too many products out there and gets rather confusing.  I'm planning on using the Ultra along with Redline.  I'm going for the combination punch not just a jab. lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I guess I'm more of a Ab-solved person then!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by x_muscle *_
> cool there is a coupon in bulknutrition site for lipoderm-ultra buy one get one free



where is this coupon at??? HELP!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2003)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?page=mfcoupon

Here you go.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks Jodi


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

OOOhhh SUUURE Jodi give it to Stacey but don't give it to ME when I asked for it last night!!!  Snob!!!  hahahaha


----------



## x_muscle (Dec 15, 2003)

can i combine lipo-ultra and ab-solved?.......or add some 7-keto to lipoderm or even take oral 7-keto?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

X muscle, I don't know much at all about the products but I have read in another thread that you can combine an oral iwth the lipo Ultra.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 15, 2003)

The problem with oral 7-keto is that it is not terribly bioavailable.  That is, not likely to do what you hope it will, if taken orally.

In theory, though, you can stack the actives.  The problem is that 7-keto and the lipo ingredients need to be in different carriers to work locally.

So you could alternate gels, from one day to the next, but could not use them at the same time.

Or you could use them concurrently, in different places.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

there ya go man, a word from one of their very own spoke persons.  TP rides in and saves the day. hahahaha  Thanks man.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 15, 2003)

LOL.  Hey, WTF happened to my sig?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

oh my,,, it shrunk!!  Maybe your feeding it steroids. hahahaha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2003)

TP has discovered a new side... Sig shrinkage!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2003)

geez he must have been totally traumatized Jersey!!  He ran away from here!!!! hahahaha


----------



## x_muscle (Dec 16, 2003)

whats the recommended dose for 7-keto orally?


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 17, 2003)

100 to 200 mgs per day.


----------

